# used BM Regal on a wall and half..rest with super hide



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

been working on my parents bedroom as a surprise while they are away the last few days. Working at night after I get home from work. Bought one gallon of super hide eggshell and ran out of paint with one short wall left and 3 feet on another wall. My paint supplier was closed and only Ace was open at 7. They dont carry super hide in eggshell.

So I figured I would try to use Regal eggshell. Well Regal has a higher sheen I guess. The last stretch is a little shinier. I can see exactly where I painted with the Regal v. super hide.

woke up early and bought the super hide this morning...Will I have to paint the entire room again with another coat? Or, can I get buy with sanding the regall a bit and rolling out the super hide over the Regal on that one wall and 3 feet of the other? Will it blend properly? 

My parents get home tomorrow and need to have this done tonight! 

Thanks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You should at least go corner to corner.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You should at least go corner to corner.


I agree with Gabe.


My family's home gets painted with what ever I have around here.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

That's a DIY question if I ever heard one :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

At least paint as many complete walls with the Regal as possible. SuperHide flat is fine for a dead flat, but that is it. A cheap eggshell still is not washable.


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

painted the two sections of wall..looks fine...my paint store rep thought super hide was right for the job. No sense in spending extra on paint when the house is going up for sale in a few months. The new owners will repaint anyway.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

that sounds like a question that "hire a painter" is the answer to . . .


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

thanks dean and ewing... 

why answer a post if you have nothing to contribute but busting my balls.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

flashme18 said:


> thanks dean and ewing...
> 
> why answer a post if you have nothing to contribute but busting my balls.


Because you're a DIYer. Almost every question you've asked has been pretty basic. Have you finished your parent's home yet home yet?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TooledUp said:


> Because you're a DIYer. Almost every question you've asked has been pretty basic. Have you finished your parent's home yet home yet?


 
No problem with DIY, thats how you learn. You do things, screw up, and re-do them, and hopefully learn from it. Super Hide is cheap, but for what he's doing, its fine. 

BUT.....for future reference. 
3 coats super hide...so lets say 3 gallons. 3 x $19 = $57 + 3 trips to the store

1 coat AURA 1 x $50 = $50 + 1 trip to the store.

Show me where the savings was by going cheap?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> No problem with DIY, thats how you learn. You do things, screw up, and re-do them, and hopefully learn from it.


ROTFLOLLALOC :lol: :lol: :lol: :laughing: Ya gotta love the hacks


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

You Guys Are Brutal


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Because you're a DIYer. Almost every question you've asked has been pretty basic. Have you finished your parent's home yet home yet?


 
I had a painting business for a few years, struggled and moved onto a new career in the financial world. 

What are the qualifications necessary to post here? No new painters? 5-10 years experience only? Must have 10 employees? Gimme a break. In any business, you better learn on the go, or not even bother being an entrepreneur. 

There is no one in the world that knows all the answers. So no need for that holier than thou BS.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

flashme18 said:


> I had a painting business for a few years, struggled and moved onto a new career in the financial world.
> 
> What are the qualifications necessary to post here? No new painters? 5-10 years experience only? Must have 10 employees? Gimme a break. In any business, you better learn on the go, or not even bother being an entrepreneur.
> 
> There is no one in the world that knows all the answers. So no need for that holier than thou BS.


Maybe thats how the financial crisis developed. Nobody knew what they were doing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

[ 
There is no one in the world that knows all the answers. So no need for that holier than thou BS.[/quote]


Bill does!:blink::yes::notworthy:


----------

